# Barred Owl vs Crow



## EricD

Picture Quality sucks but I like the mid-air action between the Owl and Crow and wanted to share. This is one of the Adult parents of the Owl chicks I posted. These Owls constantly get harassed by Crows, Mocking birds and Blue Jays.
Lighting was just about gone that night but still a fun catch!


----------



## o hey tyler

You captured a fair amount of emotion in this photo. I actually quite like it. The Owl looks desperate to get away from the crow, and the movement of the wings shows that. Nice job. 

Can't help but feel bad for the owl though...


----------



## BlackSheep

Eric, that shot is awesome! Nevermind the picture quality - the expression on that owl's face makes up for any loss of quality.

That crow looks huge compared to the owl. Wow.


----------



## bogeyguy

shoot the crows!


----------

